# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Fire-Belly Newt injured?

## zbrnwsk

I just got this guy yesterday and I noticed this on the side of it's face, should I be worried?

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Looks like some kind of ulcer or sore that could lead to a fungal infection. Read/search on newts injuries/fungal problems to know more on treatments

----------


## ThoseNewtsTho

I realize this is from Janurary but, this is a type of Warty Newt, most likely an injury from a tank mate at the petstore or one from being imported, it should be moved to a separate tank with a moist papertowel substrate, Neosporin(with NO PAINKILLERS) can be applied to sores if needed, I'm not really an expert on how to care for wounds though lol

----------


## Seth

Do what Aaron says. He is right. Apply the Neosporin three times a day, once a day may not suffice. You can also treat it with salt baths, or a combination of both. I hope he recovers, but please be sure not to buy WC amphibians again, it is a very sad market that spreads disease and the animals you receive are often not healthy. -Seth

----------


## Xavier

And also Newts and salamanders are cold animals, liking cold rather than heat, so give it water in the 65-70 degree Fahrenheit range

----------


## Rotund Frogo

Dont salamanders have AMAZING healing abilities like regrowing limbs? Unless it is an infection, there is no need to worry

Yes, I know im late to the party

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------


## Terry

Neosporin without pain killers is quite effective, however Bactine is not as strong and will protect from infection just as well. Just carefully swab Bactine on the wound twice daily until cleared. Keep the newt out of the water for 5 minutes until the medication is absorbed. It usually works in 5 days. Until then keep the newt in a clean hospital tank.

----------

